
Who owns CRISPR – one of the most important genetic inventions of our time? - kimsk112
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/6/13857674/crispr-gene-editing-patent-dispute-berkeley-broad-mit-jennifer-doudna-feng-zhang
======
ankurdhama
Oh humanity you got the gift of science but you can't get over with the $$
curse.

